# Open/close Big hatch code on a BMW f07



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm now about to code my car for the first time. I was thinking of code the button on driver side to open and close the main trunk hatch, the Big on, today it only open the smaller one. 
But I can't find the code? Can any one help me with this please?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Try Coding CAS => REAR_SCREEN_IS_PRIMARY.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

Ganescha said:


> I'm now about to code my car for the first time. I was thinking of code the button on driver side to open and close the main trunk hatch, today it only open the smaller one.
> But I can't find the code? Can any one help me with this please?
> 
> Thanks.


I have a similar question to this.
The user manual for the car states that the (remote control) fourth button can be used in 2 different ways. A single press will open the small hatch while a long press will switch on the headlights to aid finding the car.
However the dealer told me that the button will only open the small hatch.
Looking in the iDrive settings the fourth button can be set to open the big hatch, small hatch or flash the lights.

I would actually like to be able to do what the manual suggests - have the choice of opening the small hatch or flashing the lights.

Is this possible through coding or is the manual just wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

colinquack said:


> I have a similar question to this.
> The user manual for the car states that the (remote control) fourth button can be used in 2 different ways. A single press will open the small hatch while a long press will switch on the headlights to aid finding the car.
> However the dealer told me that the button will only open the small hatch.
> Looking in the iDrive settings the fourth button can be set to open the big hatch, small hatch or flash the lights.
> ...


Try coding CAS => USE_FBD4 = aktiv.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try coding CAS => USE_FBD4 = aktiv.


Thanks for the advice Shawn, but I finally got round to trying it last night and it doesn't seem to make any difference. The fourth button still only does one thing and that is whatever has been set in the iDrive.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

colinquack said:


> Thanks for the advice Shawn, but I finally got round to trying it last night and it doesn't seem to make any difference. The fourth button still only does one thing and that is whatever has been set in the iDrive.


Code all 5 of these to akitiv:

CAS => REMOTE_KEY_SPECIAL_FCT
CAS => REAR_SCREEN_IS_PRIMARY
CAS => OPEN_RSCR_WITH_REMOTE_KEY_SPFN
CAS => USE_FBD4 
CAS => OPEN_RSCR_WITH_PUBU_A_PILLAR

OPEN_RSCR_WITH_REMOTE_KEY_SPFN should toggle the small and big hatch between Buttons 3 & 4.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try Coding CAS => REAR_SCREEN_IS_PRIMARY.


That didn't work, it was set to aktiv from start.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ganescha said:


> That didn't work, it was set to aktiv from start.


Code REAR_SCREEN_IS_PRIMARY = nicht_aktiv.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

Nope, tried to code 
CAS => REMOTE_KEY_SPECIAL_FCT

CAS => REAR_SCREEN_IS_PRIMARY

CAS => OPEN_RSCR_WITH_REMOTE_KEY_SPFN

CAS => USE_FBD4 

CAS => OPEN_RSCR_WITH_PUBU_A_PILLAR

HKFM => SCH_FBD 



HKFM => SCH_TOEHKI = aktiv



HKFM => TASTER_FBD = aktiv

The fourth button is already operating the big hatch, although can not use it for closing, but all that doesn't Mather to me, I just whant the damn button to operate the bigger hatch

I know people has coded this on this forum. Please, more advices.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Those settings have worked for every F07 I know. I give up here. :dunno:


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm gonna go over the codes again tomorrow, see if I missed something. Did read somewhere that it may not work directly, have to wait to the code to get active or something? 
Couldn't find HKFM, but found the codes in another section but don't remember the name, three leathers, starting with H


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ganescha said:


> I'm gonna go over the codes again tomorrow, see if I missed something. Did read somewhere that it may not work directly, have to wait to the code to get active or something?
> Couldn't find HKFM, but found the codes in another section but don't remember the name, three leathers, starting with H


F07 is based on F01 Chassis, so it has HKL instead of HKFM.


----------



## azstar (Jun 3, 2015)

I coded this the other day on 2010 F07.

All I changed was: 

CAS => REMOTE_KEY_SPECIAL_FCT = aktiv
CAS => REAR_SCREEN_IS_PRIMARY = nicht_aktiv
CAS => OPEN_RSCR_WITH_REMOTE_KEY_SPFN = aktiv


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

azstar said:


> I coded this the other day on 2010 F07.
> 
> All I changed was:
> 
> ...


Only this three? And this made the interior button work the big trunk lid?


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

What about this coding? Some codes is the opposite of what your saying there Shawn:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=653677


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

My experience here is that I have now got the button on the A pillar to open and close the big hatch - good. But now I can't close the hatch with the remote button. Instead it seems to try and unlock something when I press it (I can hear the click). So I feel like I've kind of messed the whole thing up. Like with a lot of coding, I wish I'd just left it alone.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

colinquack said:


> My experience here is that I have now got the button on the A pillar to open and close the big hatch - good. But now I can't close the hatch with the remote button. Instead it seems to try and unlock something when I press it (I can hear the click). So I feel like I've kind of messed the whole thing up. Like with a lot of coding, I wish I'd just left it alone.


I would really like to know what you have changed?
I got it working from the coding in the link in my post! The A pillar button that is, don't know if the remote button is screwed though. 
Have to check to morrow.


----------

